# Cat/Dog warming pads/mats



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever used one of the to warm your Hedgies?

I have a C&C cage and was hoping to use this is. Of the 2 I have seen, they don't have a thermostat and can get as high as 100 degrees!!!!! OUCH! (isn't that too hot, even for a cat or dog?)

I was thinking that I can wrap fleece around the warmer and it might not get that hot.

Does anyone know of a warming pad that has a thermstat? or one that doesn't get this hot?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Are you thinking of using it as a temporary or "extra" heating to give extra warmth in the addition of the heat emitter or space heater that should already be there to keep the AIR at around 75F?

Does it have a cord? Are you planning on placing it inside the cage 24/7?

And yes, your hedgie can get burned. You also have to plan for burrowing, so wrapping in fleece most likely won't work. And you have to plan on cord chewing if there's a cord. 

Honestly,IMO, an electric warming pad should be used in emergencies, or during cuddling time, after a bath time, when you are RIGHT THERE with them closely monitoring the pad. Otherwise, I don't think they are very safe to be kept in the cage. Plus, it's not a very viable heat source, as it doesn't heat the entire cage.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you mean a heating pad like this? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2754324

I know of a few people who have used them and they work fine but they are for spot heating only. There is no concerns about them chewing the cord.

I have used a human heating pad inside the cage of 2 hedgehogs that were extremely temperature sensitive and needed a heating pad as well as warm temperatures. They never bothered the cord or pee'd on the pad but I certainly don't suggest the use of a human heating pad inside the cage unless you know your hedgehogs behaviour very well.


----------



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

Wow! I had not seen this one before! Thanks Nancy... think I may pick one of these up!


----------



## soprano (Sep 10, 2008)

Yer_Daddy said:


> Of the 2 I have seen, they don't have a thermostat and can get as high as 100 degrees!!!!! OUCH! (isn't that too hot, even for a cat or dog?)


Are you perhaps thinking in degrees Celsius, where 100 degrees is the boiling point of water? A heating pad advertising a temperature of 100 degrees is most likely using the Fahrenheit degree system, where 100 degrees is pleasantly warm.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought that 80-90 degrees Fahrenheit was warm. Hedgehogs need to be kept at 75-80 degrees F. and I think that hotter than 90 is dangerous. There are differences of opinion about exactly which temps are right/safe and there are differences based on the hedgehog too (mine prefers and seeks out colder temperatures) but 100 still seems really hot to me.


----------

